# Ginger at Peace



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Ginger was beautiful.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

So sorry about your Ginger girl. I hope that my Ginger at the bridge has greeted yours with wagging tails. 

Welcome to the forum and please share more pictures and stories of her when you are ready.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Welcome to the forum, although I wish it could have been under happier circumstances. My condolences.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Ginger was beautiful! Thanks for sharing that.

I'm so sorry for your loss and welcome to the forum. Many of us understand your heart ache and are here for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

What a beautiful sweet girl! So sorry for the loss of your beloved Ginger.


----------



## Swede (Oct 31, 2011)

Heartfelt sympathies...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost your Ginger. I hope you'll stick around and show us more pictures, and tell us some stories about her. Welcome!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Ginger. She was a beautiful girl.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry that you have had to say good bye to Ginger. We lost our Oakley just yesterday and I cannot describe the pain. Ginger was a beautiful girl. Cherish the memories. Carol


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She was so pretty, how sad it is to lose our 4 legged babies.


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

So sorry for your loss...Rip beautiful Ginger


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss.

Run swiftly and sleep softly at the Bridge beautiful Ginger


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Ginger, she was a beautiful girl. 

My thoughts are with you during this sad and difficult time and the days to come.
I hope with time you will be able to find peace. 

I too hope my boy welcomed Ginger. 

Godspeed sweet girl


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your Ginger. She is a beautiful girl. We will keep you and your family in our prayers. 

Run free and play hard dear Ginger, You have many Golden friends waiting to play with you at the Bridge.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Ginger. Wishing you peace.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Ginger, such a beautiful girl she was. I joined to this forum too after loss of my Buddy. It does hurt but still none of us would go back and chose not to have them in our lives. 
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Ginger, you will live forever in memories and hearts those who love you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Giner*

Your Ginger was absolutely beautiful and I am so very sorry for your loss.
I really hope you will stay with us for support.
I lost my Golden Girl on Dec. 7, 2010.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum, despite the sad circumstance that brings you to us. Perhaps it would help to start a thread about Ginger in the Rainbow Bridge forum and share photos and memories about here? There are many people here who understand the pain of losing a beloved Golden.

Peace be with you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Ginger, such a beautiful girl. Wish that your finding the forum had been under happier circumstances.

Run free, play hard with new friends and sleep softly Ginger


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Ginger. Beautiful girl. It's so hard isn't it? We never want to say goodbye, they never live long enough. Hang on to all of your beautiful memories, and share stories when you are ready. The best part of this forum is that you can keep remembering all you want about your beloved friend, post pictures, tell stories that keep their memory alive. We will listen. Peace to you..


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Ginger  we understand your pain


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl./ As many have said, most of us have been thru this this, some of us many times, and we understand the heart brek you are feeling.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Ginger this site has helped my cope twice now i don't what i would have done without this forum and i really do understand your pain.

RIP Ginger play hard at the bridge sweet girl


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry you found the GRF under these circumstances but welcome. 

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm very sorry you had to say good bye to your beautiful Ginger. Run free sweet girl


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Ginger. 

Please know you are not alone...so many of us know the pain your heart feels and our hearts are crying with yours.


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

Such a beautiful girl. I'm so very sorry for your loss. HUGS


----------

